# Distance between Rails



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the suggested distance between 'side by side" rails??


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> What is the suggested distance between 'side by side" rails??


That would depend on what radius track you are running and what type of engines/cars on
the the track. The 336 would demand more "clearence" than a 302. As far as straights 
like (S-Tracks/Fastrak) one can touch the roadbeds together with no problems. Hope
this helps. Larry P.S. With the standard A/F curved track I have never heard of a suggested
distance. The type of equipement you run will also change the distance.


----------

